# Couple of donations



## DKMD (Mar 5, 2017)

I finished up a couple of donations for some local events.

One is nested pair of walnut bowls paired with a ceramic grinder in BLM. The other is a silver maple bowl with a claro mill. The mills got a coat of Antique oil then everything got two coats of Howard's feed-n-wax.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 11


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 5, 2017)

All are nice but I really like the walnut bowls and the blm mill is a keeper too, that would be hard for me to give away, lol.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 5, 2017)

Great looking stuff Doc! Nice gesture!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 5, 2017)

Beautiful work Keller! That BLM mill is a show stopper. All very nice work and a great gesture.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve Walker (Mar 5, 2017)

I think I need tickets for the drawing.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 5, 2017)

Steve Walker said:


> I think I need tickets for the drawing.



You've got tickets... they're called personal checks! Couple of fancy fundraisers with open bars.... Seems like they usually devolve into wallet measuring contests. Typically if I donate something, I can get out of going to them!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## David Hill (Mar 6, 2017)

DKMD said:


> You've got tickets... they're called personal checks! Couple of fancy fundraisers with open bars.... Seems like they usually devolve into wallet measuring contests. Typically if I donate something, I can get out of going to them!



Nice ones!!
Happens to me too. Sometimes I wonder if there is no end to "worthy" causes. (Sorry-- the cynic in me shows up once in a while)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ray D (Mar 6, 2017)

Really nice stuff and a great gesture. Nice shape to those mills. I'm sure those will raise some serious money for the cause.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 6, 2017)

Handsome bowls!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 6, 2017)

All look great!! 

I might be stealing that mill shape here in the future... Love it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Mar 6, 2017)

Nice work! Don't you just love sanding walnut end grain?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Mar 6, 2017)

Beautiful as always Mr. Keller!
Tom

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Mar 6, 2017)

Love the walnut bowl combo-nice work Doc. If we didn't have charity or friends our completed projects would just stack up!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 7, 2017)

Very nice work Doc!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Mar 7, 2017)

Nice Doc. REally Really Nice! I mean seriously. NICE. You do excellent work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Mar 7, 2017)

David Hill said:


> Nice ones!!
> Happens to me too. Sometimes I wonder if there is no end to "worthy" causes. (Sorry-- the cynic in me shows up once in a while)



I was watching a video the other day, the man said, "I consider optimism to be a form of mental illness."


----------

